# One Direction member types (im so indecisive about this oops help)



## destiel

Alright, so I'm fairly new to all this, so bear with me. I'm just having trouble deciding on their types. Here are the possibilities i've though of and collected so far?

Zayn: INFJ, INFP, ISTP, INTJ? I think he most likely has the main IxTP but idk INFJ fits reasonably well.
Liam: ESFJ, ENFJ, ISFP (more unlikely, but maybe) ENFJ? ESTJ?
Louis: ENFP, ESFP, basically the idea of ExFP 
Niall: ISFP, ESFP, ENFJ, ENFP?
Harry: ENFJ, ESFP, INFJ? (Most likely not) INFP?

Alright so tell me what you think! I just really frikkin' want to get their types right idk it's stupid but whatever [flails away]


----------



## destiel

Okay, I actually think I figured it out (wow um finally)

How's this look: 
Louis: ENFP
Harry: ESFP
Niall: ISFP
Liam: ESFJ
Zayn: INFJ


----------



## Vegetable

What makes you think that Zayn's an INFJ? He comes off more as an ISFP to me.


----------



## destiel

That was the one that I originally considered, but I took into the fact that he and Niall are quite different but also wait what he is totally and ISFP what was I thinking (I really should stop doing these things in the middle of the night it's not really working.)

But hmm. I still think Niall fits as an ISFP bUT he and Zayn are quite different. Niall's more out there and getting right into things, which makes me think that he might actually be an ESFP like Harry.


----------



## mackauf

I know i'm pretty late, but i agree with Harry as an ESFP(that's also what celebritytypes.com says). Louis is an ENFP. I think Niall is an ESFP, but i do keep seeing ISFP. I think he's an E because he's a huge party animal. Zayn's the only introvert that i'm sure of. I originally thought of him as an ISTP, but i guess i can see him as an ISFP. In the beginning on one direction Liam was pretty introverted, but now he's pretty outgoing and coming out of his shell. He's also VERY caring and responsible. He keeps the boys in order(remember when he had the nickname daddy direction?). So i'd say ESFJ.


----------



## destiel

No you're not late at all! I actually recently decided that I think Harry is an ESFJ and Liam ISFJ because harry lacks so much of the 'party party party' kind of generality that a lot of ESFPs have. (Which Niall seems to embody quite clearly) I think Liam is more ISFJ because he freakishly resembles my mother (who is ISFJ) and also has the very strong caring over what other people think about him that ISFJs tend to have a lot of the time.


----------



## Sultanim

mackauf said:


> I know i'm pretty late, but i agree with Harry as an ESFP(that's also what celebritytypes.com says). Louis is an ENFP. I think Niall is an ESFP, but i do keep seeing ISFP. I think he's an E because he's a huge party animal. Zayn's the only introvert that i'm sure of. I originally thought of him as an ISTP, but i guess i can see him as an ISFP. In the beginning on one direction Liam was pretty introverted, but now he's pretty outgoing and coming out of his shell. He's also VERY caring and responsible. He keeps the boys in order(remember when he had the nickname daddy direction?). So i'd say ESFJ.


I agree much all of this:

Harry: ESFP (he looks and sounds a lot like my ESFP friends. they're very sensual/earthy in an unabashed way, and they know. that's why they're not afraid to be like that, but still get to remain innocent somehow).
Louis: ISTP (I was going for ENTP but NAH. He's definitely not an extrovert in the sense that he'd rather stay where he is fixing his nails than to say hi to people he doesn't know. Louis has an uncanny ability to perceive people's attitudes and motivations.. He picks up on little cues which go completely unnoticed by the other guys and YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE HIM IN ACTION DURING INTERVIEWS, such as facial expressions and stance. He's kinda bitchy too xD).
Liam: ESFJ (Look at Hugh Jackman and Liam now. They're very polite, masculine and protective. He also looks very responsible BUT fun to be around at the same time).
Zayn: ISFP (He looks very Dionysian. Very feminine, guarded, soft, artistic, soulful. Look at a Brad Pitt interview and you'll see the same reactions: it's like they know they're beautiful but somehow they're afraid to show more of that, contrary to ESFP).
Niall: ENFP (I concluded that just because Niall likes food it does not mean he's a I/E Sensing type. He'd be a S type more if he had some sort of aesthetic initiative or a need to master some productive skill. As you've seen, he's the less likely to put some effort in grooming, which the other guys do put because they're sensors. Niall pretty much lives in a happy world were none of that bs matters as long you are a good person to him).


----------



## destiel

Anadyomenos said:


> I agree much all of this:
> 
> Harry: ESFP (he looks and sounds a lot like my ESFP friends. they're very sensual/earthy in an unabashed way, and they know. that's why they're not afraid to be like that, but still get to remain innocent somehow).
> Louis: ISTP (I was going for ENTP but NAH. He's definitely not an extrovert in the sense that he'd rather stay where he is fixing his nails than to say hi to people he doesn't know. Louis has an uncanny ability to perceive people's attitudes and motivations.. He picks up on little cues which go completely unnoticed by the other guys and YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE HIM IN ACTION DURING INTERVIEWS, such as facial expressions and stance. He's kinda bitchy too xD).
> Liam: ESFJ (Look at Hugh Jackman and Liam now. They're very polite, masculine and protective. He also looks very responsible BUT fun to be around at the same time).
> Zayn: ISFP (He looks very Dionysian. Very feminine, guarded, soft, artistic, soulful. Look at a Brad Pitt interview and you'll see the same reactions: it's like they know they're beautiful but somehow they're afraid to show more of that, contrary to ESFP).
> Niall: ENFP (I concluded that just because Niall likes food it does not mean he's a I/E Sensing type. He'd be a S type more if he had some sort of aesthetic initiative or a need to master some productive skill. As you've seen, he's the less likely to put some effort in grooming, which the other guys do put because they're sensors. Niall pretty much lives in a happy world were none of that bs matters as long you are a good person to him).


I agree completely with Harry and Zayn, but I don't see where the reasoning for Louis being an introvert really comes in. Louis is no doubt ENFP, he's extremely lively and lives to entertain people for his own self amusement. All his spontaneous actions definitely lead him to being Ne-dom. His bitchyness comes from the ENFP general Te musing, and his subtle but still forceful need for control, almost. originally thought niall to be ISFP and zayn mayybe INFJ, but now I don't know. I think Niall definitely has Se as either dominant or auxiliary in his functions. He _does _take care into how he looks, and thats definitely noticeable in his personality and interviews, which leads me to think him either ESFP or ISFP. More likely ESFP in accordance to him and harry being in time with things, and always called dumb and dumber, but more likely ISFP as harry definitely has aux-Fi and Niall does not imo. Or maybe he does, but it's more toned down when you look at the way they handle situations in contrast. During that prank video, Harry zoomed to help the woman, and Niall stood there undecided as to what to do, biting his nails. This is a lack of Te in my opinion, on Nialls part, or maybe just underdeveloped. As for Liam I think he's more ISFJ, he seems to have the Si-dom, Fe-Aux, and he's very casual but needly orderly in situations. To be honest he could be either one, E or I, but I think he's I. Also in the way he reacts to fans and hate. He's very flimsy but straight to the point, which seems more Tert-Ti to me. He's just like my mum, it's weird.


----------



## Sultanim

destiel said:


> I agree completely with Harry and Zayn, but I don't see where the reasoning for Louis being an introvert really comes in. Louis is no doubt ENFP, he's extremely lively and lives to entertain people for his own self amusement. All his spontaneous actions definitely lead him to being Ne-dom. His bitchyness comes from the ENFP general Te musing, and his subtle but still forceful need for control, almost. originally thought niall to be ISFP and zayn mayybe INFJ, but now I don't know. I think Niall definitely has Se as either dominant or auxiliary in his functions. He _does _take care into how he looks, and thats definitely noticeable in his personality and interviews, which leads me to think him either ESFP or ISFP. More likely ESFP in accordance to him and harry being in time with things, and always called dumb and dumber, but more likely ISFP as harry definitely has aux-Fi and Niall does not imo. Or maybe he does, but it's more toned down when you look at the way they handle situations in contrast. During that prank video, Harry zoomed to help the woman, and Niall stood there undecided as to what to do, biting his nails. This is a lack of Te in my opinion, on Nialls part, or maybe just underdeveloped. As for Liam I think he's more ISFJ, he seems to have the Si-dom, Fe-Aux, and he's very casual but needly orderly in situations. To be honest he could be either one, E or I, but I think he's I. Also in the way he reacts to fans and hate. He's very flimsy but straight to the point, which seems more Tert-Ti to me. He's just like my mum, it's weird.


Actually Louis sounds more like an ENFP, specially when there's a similitude between what you've said, his attitude and Ellen DeGeneres, another ENFP. Yeah, I'll go with that. Zayn would NEVER be a J, not when he sleeps a lot, is always late and nobody know where the hell he at. 

I still think Niall is not a Sensor, specially after watching that interview where Niall asks how you eat the Miso Soup. Zayn, being the practical sensor he is, said that the miso soup is drank. Niall, not caring at all about formalities just made a "whatever" gesture with his shoulders. But now that I take more things in count, like his agoraphobia/claustrophobia, maybe he might use Extroverted Intuition as an auxiliary function. INFP? That'd be more him, and his habits of being disorganized.

And now, Liam.. Considering ESFJ's are more expressive, more about gathering people and more about being in your face, I'll go with ISFJ, a milder version of those ones.

So now:

Harry: ESFP
Louis: ENFP
Zayn: ISFP
Niall: INFP
Liam: ISFJ


----------



## mackauf

I'm with you completely, except i'm still on the fence with Niall as an introvert. Niall is a huge party animal and people person. Out of all of them, i'd probably say Niall is the most outgoing of the group.


----------



## Sultanim

mackauf said:


> I'm with you completely, except i'm still on the fence with Niall as an introvert. Niall is a huge party animal and people person. Out of all of them, i'd probably say Niall is the most outgoing of the group.


I think Niall might have BPD. If we go by saying he's an Extrovert, that he uses iNtuition, that he's a Feeler and most likely a Perceiver, we arrive at the conclusion that he miight be an ENFP.. But looking at other ENFP's, he's far from that description. If we look at him in contrast to Ellen DeGeneres, an ENFP, there's a lot of difference. And he might be a "party animal" but he usually goes to closed parties where everyone involved is his close friend. He's a party animal but only in places where he can really come out of his shell, unlike Harry (confirmed ESFP), who does party anywhere with people he's getting to know. Maybe Niall is an Introvert, but again, assuming he's an INFP, he is far from the Kurt Cobain, John Lennon, Jim Morrison archetype. Going by the fact that Niall is a feeler and a perceiver by the fact that he shows great concern in the human value (emotions rather than the logical steps) and by the fact that he's messy and pretty much living on the present, then he'd be IXFP. So, as the N factor would make him something completely different, I'd say maybe he's an ISFP. Comparing him to Zayn though (assuming I'm right by saying he's also an ISFP) then I'd be wrong BUT when we compare him to other fellows ISFPs Rihanna, Lady Gaga, Ryan Gosling and Brad Pitt, then we kind of see that this is the most accurate prediction. Comparing Zayn to INFP's former examples is a more accurate choice. And it makes more sense this way actually: INFP's tend to gravitate towards literature and poetry when it comes to art and Zayn wanted to go for that (as a teacher) and Niall learned to play the guitar and like sports very much, activities that are enjoyed by sensors. Going by this newly assumption then it'd be this way:

Harry: ESFP
Louis: ENTP
Zayn: INFP (theoretically explained above) or ISFP (I'll explain below)
Niall: ISFP (or BPD)
Liam: ISFJ

I think this is the closest I'll go.. But Niall still disconcerts me and the ISFP/INFP mistyping is one of the most common. Zayn still feels like a sensor to me for his approach to drawing, appreciation for tattoos and aesthetic intelligence when it comes to outward sensory perception (the way he dresses himself, his color choices, etc), whereas Niall's way of gaining/expending energy (I/E) and information gathering (S/N) are still a big question mark on top of my head. I know they've changed throughout all of these years but the easiest way to spot their (Niall's and Zayn's) types is watching their old interviews. Niall has become a bit more reserved and Zayn a bit more confident. Though Liam's gained a bit more confidence, he's still a "neat guy", Louis is still a bitch and Harry is the same dumbass. I think I'll stay firm on my assumptions on those three and Zayn as an ISFP.. but as I said Niall will make me bald from scratching on my head.

EDIT:

I think I'll support my stance on Zayn being an ISFP. Trent Reznor, David Gilmour, Skrillex, Zac Efron, Ryan Gosling and Brad Pitt's are more comparable to him and the fact that they all have an inner value system which they feel the need to follow, to stay true to themselves is their way of being self-fulfilled. Niall is more expressive, more talkative, but also I see he's more blunt, more clumsy.. XXFP?? That's why I say Niall may suffer from a BPD.


----------



## destiel

I definitely support niall being ISFP, and Zayn too. Zayn does not strike me as an INFP, and I think you're right about Niall suffering from a BPD. Niall seems to have extreme spurts of spontaneity and laughter and expression, but around people he doesn't know he leans to be more serious. All the things I mentioned before about Niall becoming totally unsure and nervous and quavery (biting his nails etc) whenever some crisis happened with strangers and he didn't know what to do i.e. The first time a fan started crying in front of him, that prank video with the pregnant woman. Zayn and Niall are definitely different people, but I back the fact of every type developing differently, and if Niall does have a BPD, then that's definitely contributing to all that. The tough thing about Niall in my opinion is that he's so easy going and friendly all of the time. Then again he does have that uneasiness that comes up a lot, and he can be very directive sometimes with his opinions and what not among people he's comfortable with.


----------



## Sultanim

Look at these videos of Brad Pitt and Ryan Gosling (ISFP) and of Zayn Malik:


----------



## helloitsme

Harry: INFP 
Liam: ESFJ? Seems to be an Fe user
Louis: ENFP
Niall: ESFP
Zayn: ISFP


----------



## destiel

Please explain to me the reasoning behind INFP harry because whaaaaaaaaat. Zayn and Louis I agree with. Liam I'm fixed on as ISFJ and niall i have no idea whatsoever. I don't think ESFP, though. Well i don't know. Yes? Maybe?


----------



## Moya

Whoops, somehow this didn't come up when I did a forum search. So disregard my board.
Here's what I put:



> Harry: I'm certain he's Fi dom or Aux. xSFP seems like a possibility? I honestly don't see him as having a strong preference for extroversion or introversion, only Fi. He's known as the charmer, the popular one, the "womanizer", etc. when that seems like a pretty misinterpreted view of him/attempting to shoehorn him into fitting one of the classic boy band archetypes. He's confident and outgoing, but I get the vibe that he hides a lot of his personality and is rather easily embarrassed. He also seems to be the least willing out of all of them to display anger, and I get the feeling that he struggles a lot with feeling like he's "good enough". He's assumed to be the "leader" of the group because of his popularity in the press, but he seems very uncomfortable with leadership overall.
> Enneagram-wise he's got to be a 9 or 6...you could make a case for 3w2 but I don't think he's competitive enough to be a 3.
> 
> Louis: ENxP, most people have him typed as ENFP but I could see it go either way. Definitely Ne dominant. I'm actually leaning towards ENTP at the moment; he loves to challenge authority, push people's limits, and generally tries to get a reaction out of people more than any ENFP I've known would. He also seems to be more intune to other people's feelings than he is his own, like that one interview where he talked about his parents' divorce and he seemed to get visibly upset mainly over how his mother would feel while he was away from home on tour and she was dealing with the divorce and taking care of his sisters. He didn't really even mention how he felt about it himself. That seems pretty Fe to me.
> Pretty sure he's 7w8 with a 3 fix somewhere.
> 
> Zayn: ISFP? He seems very awkward expressing feelings, but I don't think he has many Ti traits. He gets slapped with the "bad boy" label because of his tattoos, smoking habit, quietness, and 'mysterious' personality, but it doesn't seem very accurate. Introversion and Se/Ni are a given.
> He's pretty fiercely private and tends to shrug off praise even though he carries a lot of the vocals in the band and is a pretty talented artist as well. But he also can be pretty reactive when he's pissed off, like the whole feud with The Wanted.
> Not sure about Enneagram, any guesses?
> 
> Liam: ESFJ, definitely. Very Fe, not enough foresight to be Ni aux, the "responsible one", acts as a bit of a foil to Louis though they both have clear leadership preferences. His outburst on Twitter after the whole Duck Dynasty controversy seems like a case of inferior Ti rearing its head. Some people have suggested he's an introvert, but he seems pretty extroverted to me, as he seems to be the member most likely to speak up when the rest of them don't know how to answer a question. My Enneagram guess is 6, maaaaaaaybe 2.
> 
> Niall: ESTP? He's not very Ti but he seems pretty heavy on Se and doesn't seem like a Fi type. A lot of people think he's an introvert, but I don't see it whatsoever. I suppose ESFP is a possibility as well, but I just can't see him as an ISFP or an ISTP and he seems more Fe-oriented. So I would tentatively say ESTP, with a strong chance of ESFP.
> Also, he could be possibly 7w6/6w7, he's a very boisterous and outgoing type but he seems to have a lot of underlying anxiety/insecurity issues.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

You know what I hate? That One Direction is actually good and they seem like pretty chill dudes haha. I have to admit - I let those crazy obsessive pre-teen girls completely influence what I thought about them for a long time.


----------



## Moya

On second thought I'm gonna say:
Harry: ExFP 6w7
Louis: ESTP 7w8/8w7
Zayn: ISFP ?
Liam: ESFJ ?
Niall: Unsure 7w6

So we've got a lot of sensors and a pretty major connection to 7.


----------



## redbedroomrecords

Bringing this back...

*Harry - ISFP*. I agree with Moya that he is all Fi. I have gone back and forth between ISFP and ESFP but honestly he is very contemplative and thoughtful and always has a humanitarian outlook (Fi). Performing (Se) is secondary to him. He's never obnoxious like ESFPs can be sometimes. 

*Liam - ESTJ*. I am extremely confident with this one and am always baffled when people type him as a dominant feeler. He's loyal, an ambitious go-getter who is always on the go, athletic/physical/sporty, likes to be in control, knows what he wants, wants to lead (watch any group interview - he's always the first to speak). He also mentioned in their audiobook that he had to stop himself from bragging too much around his friends and family because he was so excited about the things the band was doing. He can also be unintentionally insensitive to others sometimes but is very sensitive when people are negative or attacking towards him (typical inferior Fi trait that I constantly see in my ESTJ mother). 

*Louis - ESTP* hands down. This also explains why he & Liam didn't get on at first but are now best friends. They're literally opposites (function-wise) but they've realised what a great team they make as they cover each others weaknesses. I do understand why people have typed him as ENFP as they are usually seen as the funny/witty type. However, ESTPs are the class clowns and that was always Louis. He's also an excellent businessman and leader of the band which is a natural position for an ESTP (again, going back to Louis and Liam... Liam probably resented that Louis was the alpha male, as he always wanted to be the alpha). 

*Niall - leaning towards ESTP.* Niall is actually the mysterious one. I can't get a handle on his type. At first glance he seems like an *ESTP*, but he could actually be *INFJ* and we would never know - they are chameleons after all. He's extremely private, a people person and more intelligent than people give him credit for. He remains a mystery, though I can't see any Te or Fi with him. He could just be very well-rounded.

*Zayn - ISFP*... the most obvious typing of all of them. He's an artist in every sense of the word.


----------



## Who

I didn't realize we could type artificial intelligence.


----------

